# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  70 في المئة من مستخدمي أندرويد يريدون تطبيقات مثبتة مسبقاً

## mohamed73

تشير الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] نشرتها منظمة تحالف مطوري التطبيقات إلى ان 70 في المئة من مستخدمي نظام أندرويد الأوروبيين يرغبون بوجود التطبيقات المثبتة مسبقاً على أجهزتهم المحمولة.
وتعتبر  منظمة تحالف مطوري التطبيقات بمثابة منظمة غير ربحية عالمية تعمل على دعم  المطورين المبدعين والمبتكرين والدفاع عن المطورين ودعم النمو المستمر لهذه  الصناعة وتشجيع الابتكار.
وقامت المنظمة بسؤال 4000 مستخدم أندرويد  في فرنسا وألمانيا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا حول تفضيلات تثبيت التطبيق، وقد ساعدت  شركة جوجل في إعداد هذه الدراسة.
وتخوض شركة جوجل حالياً معركة مع  الاتحاد الأوروبي فيما يخص كون تطبيقاتها الافتراضية الخاصة بنظام أندرويد  تؤثر على عملية المنافسة مع الشركات الاخرى.
ويختلف مستخدمي أندرويد  فيما بينهم اختلافاً كبيراً، حيث تبين أن العديد من المستخدمين يقومون  بتخصيص أجهزتهم بما يناسبهم، في حين يفضل البعض استخدام الوظائف الأساسية  مثل الاتصال والرسائل النصية، ويتجه البعض الآخر إلى تحميل واستخدام العديد  من التطبيقات.
ويبدو ان نتائج الدراسة تصب في صالح شركة جوجل، حيث  أشارت الغالبية العظمى من مستخدمي أندرويد، 90 في المئة، إلى قيامهم بتغيير  إعدادات الشاشة الرئيسية الخاصة بهم وإعادة تخصيصها.
ووجدت الدراسة  أيضاً أن 32 في المئة من المشاركين يعملون على تحميل 26 تطبيق إضافي على  أجهزتهم، و6 في المئة من المشاركين يقومون بتحميل أكثر من 60 تطبيق.
وأضافت  الدراسة أن 27 في المئة من مستخدمي أندرويد الأوروبيين يقومون بإضافة متجر  واحد بديل على الأقل إلى هواتفهم الذكية، و25 في المئة منهم يقومون بتحميل  متصفح إنترنت واحد بديل على الأقل لاستخدامه بدل الخيارات المثبتة مسبقاً.
وخلصت  الدراسة إلى أن غالبية مستخدمي أندرويد يستعملون تطبيقات متعددة من ضمن  نفس الفئة لاستكمال مهام مماثلة، حيث ان 67 في المئة من المستهلكين  الأوروبيين يستخدمون تطبيق أمازون و50 في المئة يستخدمون تطبيق eBay.
وتمكنت  الدراسة من تحديد أكثر التطبيقات استعمالاً في كل فئة، والتي كانت أمازون  من أجل التسوق وسبوتيفاي من أجل الموسيقى وواتس اب من أجل التواصل وسكايب  من أجل الاتصال وكيندل من أجل القراءة ويوتيوب من أجل مقاطع الفيديو وجيميل  من أجل البريد الإلكتروني ودرايف من أجل التخزين السحابي ومحرك بحث جوجل  من أجل العثور على الرحلات الجوية.
وتؤيد نتائج الدراسة الجديدة ما  ذهبت إليه شركة جوجل بخصوص معركتها مع الإتحاد الأوروبي وان التطبيقات  المثبتة مسبقاً لا تعمل على إيقاف المستخدمين من استعمال تطبيقات أخرى  منافسة أو بديلة.

----------


## max_11

طرح في قمة الروعه 
يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت 
تشكرات كثيرات

----------

